# The Big 5 Celebrity Sex



## I amJack (Nov 2, 2017)

I?m sure someone has posted this before but I think it?s a fun topic so I?ll pose this question: Do you and your spouse/partner have a list of the 5 celebrities you?re allowed to sleep with if you have the chance? 

Even if you haven?t had this discussion with your partner...what is your list?

And....if you ACTUALLY had the opportunity to do it, do you think you would? And would you be open with your partner about it? 

And also....how would you feel about your partner doing it?


----------



## I amJack (Nov 2, 2017)

I should probably start off by answering myself lol....

No I have not discussed this with my wife because she is very uncomfortable with talking about sex, so we haven?t.

My list is, in no particular order...
Megan Fox
Jennifer Connelly
Amber Heard
Kate Upton
Blake Lively

I am going to be honest... I have never fantasized about celebrities. I have never understood it. I am way more attracted to women I meet in real life. That is who I fantasize about. But having a celebrity crush is a thing everyone but me seems to have for some reason. And this a list of hot girls who are celebrities basically.

Would I do it? YES!!!

For a few reasons...
Number One...my wife does not have sex with me 
Number Two...they are hot and want to have sex with me? Sign me up
Number Three...they are not likely to tell my wife or fall in love with me and go crazy. I mean come on it is a stretch to think Megan Fox would want me, let alone fall for me lol. So my wife would not find out. And to be honest if someone told my wife a celebrity had sex with me, she would die from laughter.

Would I tell my wife?...NO

How would I feel about my wife doing it? Honestly I would LOVE it. Seeing my wife being sexual would be such a turnon. I often fantasize about her with other men because it is the only way I can imagine her sexually. Not only would I be ok with it. I would want to see it. 

Even though she has not told me who her 5 would be... I know for a fact a big one is Hugh Jackman. I just know she would go crazy over having sex with him and that would be amazing to see her be so turned on.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Most celebrities are very unappealing characters to me. I have no interest in them.
They are mostly not my type anyway, often shallow, have many partners, many cheat, nope not for me thanks. 
A mans character and integrity are what appeals to me. Not many of them have that. Looks alone do not make a man sexy or attractive in my eyes. There is so much more to it. 


I think its sad that you would be so willing to cheat and lie if you had the chance. Also that you actually want you wife to do the same. I have to wonder why you got married if you didn't mean the promises you made.


----------



## I amJack (Nov 2, 2017)

This discussion is mostly for fun and my response was half joking but...

My wife is not attracted to me. And I am attracted to her. She is physically beautiful but also one of the smartest and hard working people I have ever met and I admire her for that. Why isn?t she attracted to me? I do not know but I desire to see her be sexual and I know that other men would bring that out of her more than I would. 

She reads lots of erotica and has many sex toys even though she does not want me to know that about her....so I know she is a sexual person. I just want to that part of her and it is easier to see a hunky celebrity bring it out of her than me. I am your stereotypical Beta Male lol.


----------



## jinkazama (Nov 5, 2017)

Dude i think you wife problem is PORN(Erotica is also porn) Addiction

Porn + Masturbation is a deadly combination

porn addicts only like erotica and porn

You Need to Talk to her about this addiction


----------



## vauxhall101 (Jul 23, 2017)

My wife and I did do this '5 celebrities game', but it was quite embarrassing, because she had Jean Reno at number 4 on her list, but he was number 2 on mine......


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Diana7 said:


> Most celebrities are very unappealing characters to me. I have no interest in them.
> They are mostly not my type anyway, *often shallow*, have many partners, many cheat, nope not for me thanks.
> A mans *character and integrity are what appeals to me. Not many of them have that*. Looks alone do not make a man sexy or attractive in my eyes. There is so much more to it.


Unless you've met them - and spent time with them - you have no way of knowing this.

Although you might be quite right, you still don't _know_ this, and it's quite judgemental and assumptive.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I amJack said:


> I?m sure someone has posted this before but I think it?s a fun topic so I?ll pose this question: Do you and your spouse/partner have a list of the 5 celebrities you?re allowed to sleep with if you have the chance?
> 
> Even if you haven?t had this discussion with your partner...what is your list?
> 
> ...


No, we never made a list of celebrities we'd have sex with if the opportunity ever arose. Probably because neither of us are much into celebrities in the first place.

I don't have a list. Most celebrities are physically fit and have visually appealing features, but physical attraction is a chemical response and cannot be gauged without being in each others presence. So, how would I even know if I were attracted to a celebrity without meeting first, anyways?

If I did happen to meet a celebrity and I found myself physically attracted to him, no, I wouldn't do it. I'm married to a man that I love, am highly attracted to, and have great sex with. I wouldn't risk damaging or losing that for a few sweaty minutes with some random human that happens to be famous. I can get sweaty at home. >

When DH and I married, I am pretty sure there weren't any exceptions in the vows. If he had sex with anyone else, celebrity or otherwise, I'd be a mix of absolute heartbreak and absolute fury. Not anger, fury. Seeing as how I am a vindictive and vengeful sort who holds grudges for life, that wouldn't be good for anyone.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Most celebrities are very unappealing characters to me. I have no interest in them.
> They are mostly not my type anyway, often shallow, have many partners, many cheat, nope not for me thanks.
> A mans character and integrity are what appeals to me. Not many of them have that. Looks alone do not make a man sexy or attractive in my eyes. There is so much more to it.


I know and have known plenty of celebrities, many of the ones I know and have known aren't shallow, with plenty of them being splendid people, while most of them are no better or worse than anyone else. Sure some can be found wanting, yet so can many others who aren't celebrities as well.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

MJJEAN said:


> Seeing as how I am a vindictive and vengeful sort who holds grudges for life, that wouldn't be good for anyone.


I know what it's like to be like that.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I amJack said:


> I?m sure someone has posted this before but I think it?s a fun topic so I?ll pose this question: Do you and your spouse/partner have a list of the 5 celebrities you?re allowed to sleep with if you have the chance?


No we don't have a list of any celebrities we could sleep with if given the opportunity, which is a good thing since we have known and do know some.



I amJack said:


> Even if you haven?t had this discussion with your partner...what is your list?


I don't have a list. That said there are plenty of celebrities who are missing out by not being with me.



I amJack said:


> And....if you ACTUALLY had the opportunity to do it, do you think you would? And would you be open with your partner about it?


Based upon previous experience, no I don't think I would. That said if I did lower myself and cheated on my wife, I would probably keep it to myself forever, since if I did choose to be a cheater I would egregiously apply my OPSEC experience to all such excursions.



I amJack said:


> And also....how would you feel about your partner doing it?


Well absent being in some sort of poly swinging/open type relationship I would probably feel wrath, that said I would be rather measured while seeking my pound of flesh.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Never could compartmentalize people in the way that this requires. A person is a person is a person regardless of what their job is. Just because a lot of people happen to know the persons name and face certainly doesn't give them a pass to have sex with my wife.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Sounds like a great game. 

We'll get right on that as soon as we're done telling each other which 5 porn stars we'd like to nail.

Should be a very "connecting" activity for our marriage.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Strangely I'm not particularly attracted to any celebrities - or to put it a different way, if I were to order the women I'd like to sleep with, celebrities would not be at the top of the list. 

There are some *characters* in TV and movies that I find appealing, but the the actors playing those characters. (I don't find them unappealing either)

Never discussed this with my wife. There are some celebs she finds attractive, but I think not to the point of wanting to have sex with them.


----------



## I amJack (Nov 2, 2017)

I thought this was more of a fun topic. Apparently noone else felt that way lol


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I saw this Friends episode.


----------



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

No way I would ever have this conversation with my wife. I wouldn't want her to think that I would allow myself being cucked in any way shape or form!


----------



## Ghost Rider (Mar 6, 2017)

This is a funny topic to me. In the first year of our marriage, my wife found a book that I had bought and answered questions in four years before our marriage called "List Yourself". And one of the questions in there was, Which celebrities would you sleep with? I answered Mariah Carey, Shania Twain, Cindy Crawford, and maybe a couple others. It's not like there was any real chance of that happening. But when my wife found this thing, she got so pissed off about that, you wouldn't even believe it. She fought with me about it relentlessly. I had to go to the hospital for a week with a kidney problem later that same month (April 2002) and she wouldn't even come visit me because of this stupid thing. It is funny in hindsight now that I have gotten over the destruction of my marriage, but at the time it caused us so much pain and it was so senseless.

All the while, this hypocritical BPD ***** has always felt free to like and have the hots for her share of male actors such as Salman Khan and George Clooney.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Never could compartmentalize people in the way that this requires. A person is a person is a person regardless of what their job is. Just because a lot of people happen to know the persons name and face certainly doesn't give them a pass to have sex with my wife.


Well said.

It also imo doesnt give a spouse a pass to want to have sex with them and to be open about it. 

My wife one time let slip on new years eve while drunk she thought Vin ****ing Diesel of all *********s is hot. Didnt realize my brain still works even if Ive had a few and was quite shocked I remembered her saying this later. Doesnt exactly make me want to watch any of his ****ty action movies with her. (though it makes me think a little more on why exactly she does like terrible movie like the fast and furious series. Others may like them for stupid over the top action and car fun. Her? dont know.)

I know OP was trying to have fun, but imo this is a topic where some take it too far. Being mature enough to admit celebrities and other people are attractive? Fine. Having a **** list? No thank you.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

vauxhall101 said:


> My wife and I did do this '5 celebrities game', but it was quite embarrassing, because she had Jean Reno at number 4 on her list, but he was number 2 on mine......


Janet Reno was one scary dude.

Is it okay if I list Sofia Vergara more than once?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Well said.
> 
> It also imo doesnt give a spouse a pass to want to have sex with them and to be open about it.
> 
> ...


The mindset that allows for this is one I simply do not understand. I think the rationale is that these are people who are completely inaccessible, therefore safe. That is the compartmentalization. Why is it acceptable, why is it considered fun to list celebrities, yet it would not be so fun to list the five coworker freebie list? I see no difference because a person is a person.

My inability to separate people out like this has caused some friction with my wife, because she has made it well known who all is on her droolboy list, and I honestly don't think she would have any issues if I had such a list. That said, it is a good thing I have strong self control, and good filter, because just once, I would love to turn around and say that her droolboy wouldn't even give her a second glance.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> The mindset that allows for this is one I simply do not understand. I think the rationale is that these are people who are completely inaccessible, therefore safe. That is the compartmentalization. Why is it acceptable, why is it considered fun to list celebrities, yet it would not be so fun to list the five coworker freebie list? I see no difference because a person is a person.
> 
> My inability to separate people out like this has caused some friction with my wife, because she has made it well known who all is on her droolboy list, and I honestly don't think she would have any issues if I had such a list. That said, it is a good thing I have strong self control, and good filter, because just once, I would love to turn around and say that her droolboy wouldn't even give her a second glance.


I think the same as you. To me it doesnt matter if one is a celebrity or not. Dont need to know who gets her wet (besides hopefully me :grin2

I often wonder as well how she would react if I had some crappy actress that I drooled over and enjoying watching her crappy movies just a bit too much. Or REALLY liked No Doubt because Gwen is just so hot etc.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Remember being told "honesty is the best policy". Nope. Not true. 

I wish it *was* true. 




Ghost Rider said:


> This is a funny topic to me. In the first year of our marriage, my wife found a book that I had bought and answered questions in four years before our marriage called "List Yourself". And one of the questions in there was, Which celebrities would you sleep with? I answered Mariah Carey, Shania Twain, Cindy Crawford, and maybe a couple others. It's not like there was any real chance of that happening. But when my wife found this thing, she got so pissed off about that, you wouldn't even believe it. She fought with me about it relentlessly. I had to go to the hospital for a week with a kidney problem later that same month (April 2002) and she wouldn't even come visit me because of this stupid thing. It is funny in hindsight now that I have gotten over the destruction of my marriage, but at the time it caused us so much pain and it was so senseless.
> 
> All the while, this hypocritical BPD ***** has always felt free to like and have the hots for her share of male actors such as Salman Khan and George Clooney.


----------



## Ghost Rider (Mar 6, 2017)

uhtred said:


> Remember being told "honesty is the best policy". Nope. Not true.
> 
> I wish it *was* true.


No doubt. I certainly learned over the years that, with someone like that, you're better off just keeping things to yourself.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Long ago I remember going to a concert with some friends. While we were standing in line we were talking about what each of us would do if we won the powerball (huge payout) lottery. One guy flippantly said "hot women and fast cars". His girlfriend went ballistic. 

Sigh. Her right response should have been more on the lines of "a big house, with a pool, and a hot pool boy". Just turn it into a joke. 





Ghost Rider said:


> No doubt. I certainly learned over the years that, with someone like that, you're better off just keeping things to yourself.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

See, I don't lust after any celebrity. I guess I'd be a pretty poor prospect for a People subscription. But I look at these people, and I know there are lots of people in the world who are not celebrities and look as good or better. I see them all the time. And I know celebrities aren't any different (except maybe being more screwed up) than other people. For all I know, Sofia Vergara has halitosis and stinky feet. Or just lays there. And for that matter (and hopefully not to be too shallow), if you really look at a lot of these people, they're just funny looking, distorted. Being distinctive looking is an asset in Hollywood. Makes you easy to remember. And a lot of them are only attractive because they're on TV or in movies. Nothing special, otherwise. I've just been around too long to harbor any illusions about them.


----------

